# Crab Cakes, where to buy?



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anybody know where I can buy a bunch frozen? I love some good ole Maryland blue crab cakes. I can buy from MD, but freight is expensive for fresh made....

HEB?, Southwest Seafood?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I love crab cakes myself but never been happy with store bought, too much filling, too little crab. I've gotten pretty good making my own. Lots of good recipes on food network etc. Crabmeat probably harder to find this time of year.
Airline seafood has some decent ones but not as good as mine. Good Luck!


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Just ate some for dinner tonight, really easy to make and way better than store bought.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Champions Seafood Market. Best crab cake's I've ever bought. The problem is I don't know if he sells frozen. He makes new batches weekly and are made of 100% Maryland crab. Very little filler and huge pieces of crab. He also does crab balls from time to time. You might call and see if he sells frozen or not. I can promise you will not be disappointed with his crab cakes.

http://www.champions-seafood.com/

CHAMPIONS SEAFOOD MARKET LLC 
16740 STUEBNER AIRLINE RD
SPRING, TX 77379-7319
Phone: (281) 370-6688


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

reddog5 said:


> Anybody know where I can buy a bunch frozen? I love some good ole Maryland blue crab cakes. I can buy from MD, but freight is expensive for fresh made....
> 
> HEB?, Southwest Seafood?


 the same southwest seafood off chimney rock??


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, thanks for all replies


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

reddog5 said:


> Yes, thanks for all replies


I have known doug for a very long time..


----------

